# Multiple Internet Connections



## digibucc (Jan 8, 2010)

ok, now I know this has been around for a long time.  I have been reading for quite some time trying to find a way to aggregate my internet connections.  So I understand the capabilities and limitations.

My question is , if I have two nics in my pc and two separate connections with separate gateways, etc - will opening multiple downloads.  (in firefox) , or opening multiple programs,* or using a download manager or something that uses multiple connections... will any of those things ever make use of the second connection?*

is that only possible with a dual wan router, or a linux box dedicated?

I understand it can't use both connections to download a single file, etc - *but when multiple connections are being made, will it ever make use of more than one adapter?*

i ask because even though i have not implemented any such solution - I have two nics(with live isp connections) and have set the metric to use the faster one first - but the speed reported in Steam is much higher than either individual connection should rate....

so what's up?  thank you


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 8, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=109840

Someone asked something similar.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 8, 2010)

yeah i'm already far past the info provided there - my question is a lot more specific.  thanks for the response though.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 8, 2010)

If you read post #22, there's a screenshot with utorrent maxed out download speed using 2 connections.



TheCrow said:


> After reading a few posts all over it seems a lot of people found windows se7en can load balance to a certain degree.
> 
> So i thought i would give it a bash. I used two seperate cable modems. One is configured for 20mbps and the other for 10mbps. All i did was plug both modems straight into the dual lan ports on my mobo. Win 7 assigned them ip addresses, etc. Here is my results.
> 
> ...


----------



## digibucc (Jan 8, 2010)

i am so sorry.  I eat my words.

you were helpful, I threw it back without fully reading. my bad.

awesomeness though - I am using windows 7 so that would explain it.  

thank you man


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 8, 2010)

No problem, the post that actually has useful info is way down below anyway. It wasn't unexpected, actually, I predicted that you would skip the thread before reading to post #22


----------

